# Family Visa Tips



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in April and was wanting to know what preparation I needed to do in regards family visas (wife not working and two small children)? Should I take copies of birth certificates/originals attested, passport photos, copies of passports, marriage certificate/attested? Looking for speedy process! Any help appreciated. Got brother that lives and works in London that could help with attesting Certs but not sure what he would have to do.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Get the marriage certificate and birth certificate attested. I am sure there is tonnes of info on on the forum as to how to get it done in the UK.
Other items are quicker and can be handled by the PRO of your company here.
(e.g. the certificates need to be translated into Arabic for the AD visa, they need medical insurance which your employer would hopefully handle, you would need an attested tenancy contract to sponsor your family which you can only get done here). Photographs and photocopies dont take time.


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Blair Consular Services for attestation. It's a one-stop shop. They take the original, get it authenticated by a lawyer, send it to FCO and then the UAE Embassy in London. After that, everything can be done here.


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

Zee2012 said:


> I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in April and was wanting to know what preparation I needed to do in regards family visas (wife not working and two small children)? Should I take copies of birth certificates/originals attested, passport photos, copies of passports, marriage certificate/attested? Looking for speedy process! Any help appreciated. Got brother that lives and works in London that could help with attesting Certs but not sure what he would have to do.


I believe it will help you...probably )

*****************************************************************
How to : *Apply for Family Visa*
While job opportunities in the UAE often make it worth your while to suffer the hardship of separation from your family, you are more likely to stay longer if you’re not living with the misery of being apart from loved ones. If you want to bring your spouse and children to live with you, and if you’re an expatriate working in the UAE, you can get a Family Visa provided if you meet on or more of these conditions:
• You earn at least 3000AED per month and your employer provides your accommodation
• You earn at least 4000AED per month and your employer does not provides your accommodation
• You are a teacher, a mosque Imam or a driver for university, college or school bus
• You are a foreign female who works in a vocational specialization such as medicine, engineering or education

*
The Residence Entry Permit:*
Before your family arrives, you’ll need to obtain a Residence Entry Permit for each dependent from the Department of Naturalization and Residency on 19th Street (Al Saada Street) between 2nd St (Airport Road) and 24th St (Al Karamah Road).
The Residence Entry Permit entitles the holder to one entry into the UAE within a period of two months from the date of issue and to a stay of no more than 30 days from the date of entry.
You can either send the permit to your spouse/child or let them bring it into the country when they come, or you can submit it to the airport at which they will arrive. Take the permit plus AED 25 and the flight details to the receiving counter in the main terminal at least three hours before the flight arrives.

*To get the permit, you need the following documents:*
* A Residence Entry Permit application form, signed by you
* A copy of your marriage license, duly certified from the country of origin (the original certificate is not usually good enough: it needs to be separately validated by the issuing authority), authenticated from the consulate representing the country abroad or from the UAE--?based embassy of the country which issued it (usually a formality with a smallish fee), and finally certified by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. The Ministry is located in the building next to Carrefour on Airport Road; hand over the attested version of the marriage license and AED 175; return the next day to pick it up, or pay another AED 275 to get it back the same day
* A salary statement and labor contract
* A copy of each dependent’s passport
* AED 100 if you’d like to expedite the process and get the visa the same day 

*The Residence Visa*
Once your family has passed through immigration with their Residence Entry Permits, you’re ready to apply for their Residence Visas. Submit the following documents to the Department of Naturalization and Residency:
• An application signed and stamped by your employer (or other sponsor)
• A copy of your own residence visa
• Two passport sized color photos for each dependent
• Each dependent’s original passport, which must be valid for at least three months
• A Medical Certificate for each dependent older than 18 years (this must be no more than three months old)
• The original entry permit for each dependent
• AED 100 AED if you’d like to get the visa the same day (alternatively you can wait two to five working days to receive the visa via Empost).

Last Update 24/07/12


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow sounds very daunting!! Thanks for taking some time out to reply.


----------

